# IT WAS WARM TODAY! TEGU PICS!



## hoosier (Mar 12, 2008)

it was nice out(75*) so i decided to take my boy outside for a little sun time 8) 

















and one of me and him :-D 




ENJOY!
:thyo


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 12, 2008)

nice.


----------



## hoosier (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks  i finally had to bring him in because he got kinda inquisitive and started to dig holes in my yard. lol


----------



## bored_gurl9023 (Mar 12, 2008)

I wanna touch him! I am talking about Dek.  haha


----------



## hoosier (Mar 12, 2008)

hahahaha sure you did  lol jk :tomu


----------



## Mike (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice pics, lucky for me it's almost always warm here.


----------



## hoosier (Mar 12, 2008)

i wish it stayed warm here. its suppose to go back to the 40s by this weekend... :cry:


----------



## angelrose (Mar 12, 2008)

good looking tegu :-D beautiful pics


----------



## Lexi (Mar 13, 2008)

He is looking great! Wish it would warm up here, It rained for like 2 days straight acouple days ago so my back yard is muddy and smushy


----------



## hoosier (Mar 13, 2008)

now its back down in the 50s...


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome pics bro!! The tegu is looking awesome!!


----------



## hoosier (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you bobby! that means alot. :-D i love the bit of brown on his face. it gives a nice change into the black. 8)


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nothing better than a sunbathe, awesome pics!


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## hoosier (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you guys! :-D


----------

